# LARGE Metal shavings in oil pick up.



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

So I have large metal shavings in the oil pick up. These don’t look like a bearing failure. These look like they are from a lathe. 

Thinking this might be from factory. It doesn’t look like anyone has opened this up since. 

Thoughts? 

Did they not clean out properly during manufacture? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a timing chain guide is disintegrating. If so, you'll need to replace it ASAP or else the chain will skip several teeth resulting in an engine no start or worst yet bent valves.


----------



## timkim (4 mo ago)

It would be very interesting to find out what it is in the end.


----------

